# Constant licker, face spoiled. I'm so sad :(



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

My almost 9 m.o. puppy is a constant licker and this was causing the hair around his mouth to get wet 80% of the time and stained, and the odour wasn't as nice as I like it :blink:. I clipped it and now he looks "different" and I'm so sad. Have something like that ever happened to someone else??? I know the hair will grow back but I'm feeling guilty. Any idea on how long it's going to take for the hair to be back???

That's him before:










That's him after:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I keep the hair around my dogs mouths trimmed. It's less maintenance, and I think they look cute.... 

it's just a thought.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have always like the pics of your babys, I may need to have a closer look at some of them to have and idea on how to do it in a less "agressive" way. Maybe I'll stop being shocked in a few more weeks!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I think he is still adorable  can't blame the poor baby, look at that little face!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

have you tried angel eyes......it also helps with stains such as those round the mouth...not just tear stains.


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> My almost 9 m.o. puppy is a constant licker and this was causing the hair around his mouth to get wet 80% of the time and stained, and the odour wasn't as nice as I like it :blink:. I clipped it and now he looks "different" and I'm so sad. Have something like that ever happened to someone else??? I know the hair will grow back but I'm feeling guilty. Any idea on how long it's going to take for the hair to be back???
> 
> That's him before:
> 
> ...



I think he looks precious either way - honestly! Nothing to cry about. I just look at his little face and have the same reaction when I look at my Maltese's little face - I want to pick him up and cuddle him and kiss him! lol


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh he is a sweetie and he is smiling!!!! How cute is that!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I was just thinking, and I could be way off base on this but......I wonder if you spritzed a little bit of Bitter Apple Spray around his mouth if that would help? Angel Eyes would be great too to get rid of the staining. I'm thinking the Bitter Apple would help cure the licking???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a picture of Archie with his beard cut off and face trimmed.
No Knots, wet face or crusty food to deal with....but I do have to clean the ends of his ears after eating... :blush: 
[attachment=31634:A_Sweet_Guy_rs.jpg]


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, I think he is absolutely adorable either way!

I understand your being sad, though. I went with my daughter to pick up her 10-month-old, Memphis, from the groomer a few weeks ago. I was giving her an engagement party and she wanted Memphis to be beautiful for the party. When they brought him out, they had given him a puppy cut - she had specifically told them not to cut his hair. The look on her face was one of pure terror. Then she started to cry. Then the groomer started to cry. All I could say was, "It will grow back" with all these crying girls around me. The groomer had left his leg hair long so it looked as though he was wearing chaps. (Later this was funny, but not at that particular moment!) Of course, Memphis didn't care! He wore his tuxedo sweater to the party so his new short cut wasn't very noticeable.

She will never use that groomer again and would never advise anyone to go there. She plans to do her own grooming from now on!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

He looks really happy with his new look and I think he looks adorable! :wub: :wub: You will get used to it and it will grow back faster then you think


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for cheering me up  it's just that he's never had any "conspicuous" hair cut off before and it's kind of shocking (for me, he really doesn't care).
I'm planning on starting the Angel Eyes as soon as he turns 12 months (just for precaution).
I've never heard about the bitter apple for that, but sounds really interesting. This could be really helpful and sure he won't lick it. He is such a crazy one that he evens lick the biogroom whitening that I put around his mouth. :wacko1:
Pat, thanks for the picture of Archie, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Brie is 8 months and has the same problem. I also had to trim her face. I am hoping her stains will clear as she gets older. Bentleys did. Lets hope hers do to. She looks a lot like your baby.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I totally can understand the crying. When I took my 7 month old Rosco in for his first puppy cut when he was about 4 months old I told the groomer exactly what I wanted and when I went back to pick him up she had chopped his hair so bad he had no resemblence of a maltese, I was so upset that when I got home I cryed and my husband kept saying He's a dog it will grow back. But what he dont understand is that we as women know what its like to get a bad haircut, I know its just hair and it will grow back but when you tell a professional what you want and they do something totally different its upsetting rather its you or your dog, espeically when you pay big bucks for the dog then big bucks for the grooming, you want your dog to look great all the time at least I do.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> have you tried angel eyes......it also helps with stains such as those round the mouth...not just tear stains.[/B]


I agree, Angel Eyes worked wonders on Deuce! Your baby is adorable either way :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Was just wondering if you've had your Vet. evaluate your puppy for medical reasons for the licking such as allergens. Also, since he's only nine months old, I was wondering if all his puppy teeth came out when his adult teeth came in. He's a cutie pie in both before and after. pics.

Joy


----------

